# Need a little Help.



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

I am looking at a new set of wheels for my brute. My question is will these work on a 08 brute force? ( Without sticking way out or sticking way in )

The front wheel is +3.6mm or 4+3 ( 14x7 )

The rear wheel is -10.2mm or 4+4 ( 14x8 )

The wheels are Vision Warrior Type-375


Specifications FRONT RIM Part# 375-147110BW4​ 

Diameter: 14” Width: 7" Backspace: 4” Hub Bore: 86.0 mm Offset: +3.6 mm ; 4+3​ 

Front wheel max weight: 675 lbs. per wheel​ 


Specifications REAR RIM Part# 375-148110BW4​ 

Diameter: 14” Width: 8" Backspace: 4” Hub Bore: 86.0 mm Offset: -10.2 mm ; 4+4​ 

Rear wheel max weight: 1,150 lbs. per wheel​


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

No one knows?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

since you have an 08, you'll need to account for the tabs on the hub (you can grind them off but then you cant use your stock rims anymore)

the offset is fine. 4+3 and 5+2 are common for 7 inch ATV wheels.
id call and specifically check on that fitment for the 08 and up brutes


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Well the bike has 1 1/2 inch wheel spacers on it, so would the tabs still be there?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you got 1 and a half spacers and all wides? your ball joints gotta hate you... lol


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

I am now looking at a set of ITP type 7 wheels. Will 2+5 work for front and rear?

2008 brute force 750


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

5+2 is what you want for front and rear


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IRS Brutes, 4+3, 5+2, 5+3 and even 4+4 are all fine. Big number first as a rule of thumb and make them all the same. 2+5 will work, but are very hard on ball joints and wheel bearings. Better for SRAs and strut front suspensions.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

I am now looking at MotoSport Diesel M12 in black, they are 4+3. Will that work for all four corners?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it will work just be a little wider than your conventional
5+2 that itp uses. That is the size MSA uses for their IRS rims


----------

